# Atlas lathe attachments?



## Stephen Tegner (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all, I got this milling attachment and rather nice dividing head with my Atlas lathe and was wondering if they are standard Atlas lathe accessories?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 11, 2013)

WHOH- the milling attachment looks like a Myford to me $$$ 


Bernie


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 11, 2013)

They are not Atlas originals in my opinion. Others may know better.
Pierre


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 11, 2013)

Neither one is an original Atlas accessory, but I am sure the milling attachment would due. I am not real sure what the other attachment is but I am suspecting it has something to do with indexing by the looks of it. It looks like it has a collet in the end of it to me though????


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 11, 2013)

Short answer is No.  Neither one will easily fit any Atlas ever built.

There doesn't seem to be a Myford forum.  Take the photos over to the Other Brands of Lathes and the Other Brands of Milling Machines forums and post them and ask whether anyone recognizes them.

Robert D.


----------



## Stephen Tegner (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes I didn't think they were Atlas parts but thought I'd ask anyway. I stripped the milling attachment and found that it has a double row of thrust bearings in the handle part which would indicate a quality made product also the micromwter coller should be flush up against the rounded portion and not spaced away like it is in the pictures. The dividing head has a collet and pull bar so not really sure what one would use it for but I suppose I'll find some use for them.

Regards
Steve


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 12, 2013)

At first I thought the indexer was for sharpening endmils. But it appers to only have 23 notches. so that wouldn't work out.


----------



## rwalters (Jul 14, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> But it appers to only have 23 notches. so that wouldn't work out.



Wouldn't the 0 notch make it 24 notches?

I would agree with the previous posters that these are not Atlas parts. That said, there should be no reason you couldn't adapt them.


----------

